# Gay retiree moving to Thailand.



## mikey34201

Any advice for a gay guy retiring to Thailand? Just looking to live a nice quiet life. Thinking of Chiang Mai area. Would love to hear opinion of other gay retirees.


----------



## Peter_Madtakid

If you like the beach then I would recommend Hua Hin...


----------



## mikey34201

Peter_Madtakid said:


> If you like the beach then I would recommend Hua Hin...


I do enjoy the beach, but it has such a small population. Not sure if there are many gay people to hang out with. Have you lived in Hua Hin?


----------



## joseph44

mikey34201 said:


> Any advice for a gay guy retiring to Thailand? Just looking to live a nice quiet life. Thinking of Chiang Mai area. Would love to hear opinion of other gay retirees.


Gays, especially the "older" ones are quite happy in CNX. 
Gay life can't be compared to Pattaya, Phuket or some areas in Bangkok, but there are some venues that will serve your needs. 
Only disadvantage: The gay venues in CNX are spread over the city. Only behind the night market is a very small area with 4 or 5 boy-bars. 

I know 5 gay retirees in CNX and they are very happy there.


----------



## Peter_Madtakid

mikey34201 said:


> I do enjoy the beach, but it has such a small population. Not sure if there are many gay people to hang out with. Have you lived in Hua Hin?


I have a holiday house in Hua Hin but never live there longer than a week....

Just thought you like it quiet


----------



## mikey34201

Peter_Madtakid said:


> I have a holiday house in Hua Hin but never live there longer than a week....
> 
> Just thought you like it quiet


But I still like to have fun, just not all of the time. Trying to have a balance.


----------

